# Was J. Gresham Machen celibate?



## Anglicanorthodoxy (Aug 27, 2016)

On his wki page, I don't see anything about him having a wife or children? Was he celibate? Did he ever say anything about this?


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 27, 2016)

Anglicanorthodoxy said:


> On his wki page, I don't see anything about him having a wife or children? Was he celibate? Did he ever say anything about this?



I believe it is true he never married.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 27, 2016)

I think it was John Murray who married way late in life.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 28, 2016)

Machen was never married and had no children. He dated a woman for awhile, as I understand it, but they broke up because she was a Methodist (which doesn't mix well with Reformed theology).


----------

